# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  How to work out wall stud spacings....

## Mr Tricky

I've searched first without any joy so apologies if this has already been asked. 
Working on building in downstairs in Qld and I am ready to go with the framing.  I have a couple of questions and I think I have the following correct. 
Walls are non load bearing.  (House is structurally supported on 90mm steel posts).
Framing timber is to 90x45 F5 @ 450mm centres (I think I can go to 90x35 but the price break isn't that attractive and I want to minimise any potential movement later). 
If I have a wall opening of oh let's say 1860, (which isn't divisable by 450), then how do I work out the stud spacings?  Do I: 
a)  Put a stud in the centre and then work out to the edges?
b)  Start from one side and work across with a smaller stud opening for the 4th stud?
c)  Divide 1860 by 450 and round down to a whole number and have the spacings at 465mm? 
I realise that in these calculations I haven't taken into account the studs themselves but I hope that this has come across clear enough? 
Thanks in advance 
Frank

----------


## rrobor

As far as I am aware there is a maximum spacing for studs but no minimum so you can suit yourself. But be aware that you want power sockets and the like on a stud so plan for that

----------


## wyksey

A,B or C  is fine 90x45 non load bearing will span 600mm centres but 450 is always better. seen that they will only be jack studs above the opening any of your options will do.

----------


## Chumley

Apart from technical considerations, like load bearing, which you seem to have covered, I think the biggest consideration would be your sheeting.  If you are going to use wall panelling which comes in 2400 x 1200 sheets and you want to put them vertical, then your studs should have 600 centres so you can always put a join on a stud.  If you have some spare space at one end then put an extra stud in and use a cut down sheet. 
It seems that most sheeting is 1200 on the vertical span, which makes sense for 600 centres - never could figure out why 450 centres work unless you use gyprock horizontally with 2 sheets per wall. 
Cheers,
Adam

----------


## Stan 101

> Framing timber is to 90x45 F5 @ 450mm centres (I think I can go to 90x35 but the price break isn't that attractive and I want to minimise any potential movement later).

  Hi Frank, If you can souce the 90x45 f5 at a good rate that's fine. 90x35 p10 would be a good choice also. 35mm F5 can be a bit ratty if it has sat in the yard in an unbroken pack for a while.
I'd happily use 70x35 P10 @ 450crs if it was from a full pack of timber or kept dry before use.    

> If I have a wall opening of oh let's say 1860, (which isn't divisable by 450), then how do I work out the stud spacings?  Do I: 
> a)  Put a stud in the centre and then work out to the edges?

  Good practice is to always work from one end and then split the difference on the last two spacings. That way you get to use as many standard noggs as possible, and it should give you room to nail in both noggs on the last two spaces. IE: with 600 mm crs and you have 800mm left split the difference (800mm - stud thickness  / 2). If you put the last stud 200mm - stud thickness you would struggle to nailt in the last nogg. 
But as mentioned, you are only worried about the overs above the opening so it is not as critical.   
Cheers,

----------


## Blocklayer

If you want to work out the spacing evenly and don't need to match sheeting width, try this spacing calculator http://www.blocklayer.com/CentersLevel.aspx 
:

----------


## Bloss

Yes but as Stan 101 said usually best to just use 450 or 600 spacings except for the two end ones or just start from one end and do 450 or 600 until the last gap and it can be what it is. That means that all noggins can be cut to the same length (in most cases now with well dimensioned timbers) bare one or two.  :2thumbsup:

----------

